
Quantly: News for quants - kefeizhou
http://quant.ly/
======
ElliotH
Does anyone have any suggested reading on learning about this sort of thing?
It looks like a fascinating area but I can't figure out where to start.

~~~
dxbydt
0.<http://www.quantnet.com/quantnet-best-selling-books-2010/> ( you must start
here )

1\.
[http://finmath.uchicago.edu/new/msfm/prospective/plan_readin...](http://finmath.uchicago.edu/new/msfm/prospective/plan_reading.php)
( i graduated last month from this pgm. if you have 50K$ and 9 months to
spare, its not such a bad idea to apply. i believe 50% of graduating class
found a quant job with max paycheck 165K & 20-100% sign-on bonus ( hope this
isn't classified info :) If you are smart, just read Hull cover to cover and
solve all the problems. I'm not so smart :( )

2\. GS reading list ( supposedly...I worked for GS for 5 years, didn't see
anybody reading these things :)) <http://www.quantnet.com/goldman-sachs-
reading-list/>

3\. <http://blogs.reuters.com/emanuelderman/> ( runs the columbia MFE pgm. his
blog's super-informative ).

4\. if you understand very little math, then start here instead of at 0.
[http://finmath.uchicago.edu/new/msfm/prospective/plan_prepar...](http://finmath.uchicago.edu/new/msfm/prospective/plan_preparation.php)

5\. my favorite quant books: [http://www.amazon.com/Numerical-Methods-Finance-
Economics-MA...](http://www.amazon.com/Numerical-Methods-Finance-Economics-
MATLAB-Based/dp/0471745030)

[http://www.amazon.com/Primer-Mathematics-Financial-
Engineeri...](http://www.amazon.com/Primer-Mathematics-Financial-Engineering-
Second/dp/0979757622/ref=pd_sim_b_6)

steven leduc primers ( cliff notes linear algebra, GRE subject math ) - quick
brushup before interviews

6\. personal suggestion - take 6 months to figure out if this is right for
you. open a 5k brokerage account. don't buy any stocks, but grow that 5k by
pure derivative play ( butterflies, condors, ratio spreads ) in simple
equities. that math is invaluable and not so hard. plus, the programming is
not too hard either - just simple 2D graphics, a few threads & number
crunching will spit out payoff diagrams you can understand.

~~~
dfc
The "you must start here" is nothing but a popularity list. It does not really
speak to the quality of the titles. Can you recomend anything specific from
the list to start with?

------
vii
Quants in banks are generally not working high-frequency trading which this
website seems to focus on, and which generally requires very limited
modelling. Therefore HFT is often the province of IT teams, though quants may
have some input. The role of quants tends to involve hedging, calibrating
models, and sensitivities -- <http://www.risk.net/type/technical-paper>

As a rule of thumb: it is quanty iff the word convex is employed.
Interestingly, this can be abused by the uninitiated -- "Have you considered
the convexity of the underlying?" etc. -- to pretend to a deeper, quantier
knowledge than that possessed.

Depending on the asset class there are more specific books but "Options,
Futures, and Other Derivatives" by Hull is a good starting point.

------
stevenj
There's also Hacker News for business news: <http://forlue.com>

~~~
btcoal
Just from glancing at the first page, there does not seem to be a diveristy of
sources there.

~~~
stevenj
It's getting better.

Though, I'd love it if more people made submissions.

------
dmragone
Fascinating. Gotta love the HN format.

Any sense of what the Quantly user base looks like? Geographic diversity and
all that jazz would be interesting.

~~~
traldan
This is from March 2011, from their last(?) newsletter:

Who Reads Quantly?

Based on our web server logs, here are the top firms accessing Quantly over
the past six weeks. The firms are listed in order, most traffic first. I've
highlighted some of the more hardcore quant outfits.

Credit Suisse Group, Bank of America, Deutsche Bank, Toronto Dominion Bank,
Citadel Investment Group, Cooperfund, JPMorgan Chase, Susquehanna Ireland Ltd,
Barclays Capital, Cerebellum Capital, QCAP Management, Putnam Investments,
Quantmetrics Ltd, Tradeworx, DRW Trading, Goldman Sachs Group, UBS, Timber
Hill LLC, SAC Capital Advisors, GETCO, LLC, Light Box Capital, Morgan Stanley
Group, WH Trading, Crabel Capital Management,

Top universities accessing the site:

Massachusetts Institute of Technology, Virginia Polytechnic Institute,
Columbia University, Claremont University Consortium, University of
California, Los Angeles, Stanford University, University of Hawaii, Imperial
College London, University of California at Berkeley, New York University,
Santa Clara University, Carnegie Mellon University,

------
veyron
Quantly is woefully inactive: <http://quant.ly/newest> says the latest 3 posts
(not counting the 3 that were posted after the HN post) were 1, 7, 18 days ago
respectively.

------
orenmazor
I feel as though thanks to Veyron's blog, many of us have added this to our
daily routines.

yes I ordered trading and exchanges on amazon :)

~~~
s1rech
which blog are you refering to? I don't seem to find anything by Veyron on
Google

~~~
orenmazor
veyronb.wordpress.com

~~~
veyron
the name veyron was already taken, hence veyronb :)

~~~
orenmazor
I really hope that's because you own a bugatti.

~~~
veyron
waiting list :/

~~~
orenmazor
R8 to pass the days, I hope

------
lhnz
That didn't last very long. 12 points and now there's a proxy error...

~~~
ghotli
Quants can't scale, scalers can't quant. ;)

------
AlfaWolph
May the grace of nickb be with you.

